# Mexican Cartel Murder Photos (EXTREMELY GRAPHIC)



## get_involved

Scroll down about 1/3:
KFI AM 640 More Stimulating Talk Radio

Hard workers and good family people!


*The same people that did this can freely walk across the border and be your next door neighbor. You think we need to tighten border security? politicians in Washington think security is fine the way it is. 
*


----------



## bucs90

Goodness, we need more good hard working humble immigrants coming from there!! They only want a better life.........and will kill you to get it.


----------



## bucs90

Ok, I responded before looking. Just looked.

That is the most disgusting photo set I've ever seen in my life. They literally skinned their face and scalps off, beheaded them, cut their arms and genitalia off, put their genitals in their hands, and set their torso with all of the above for a public display. 

And we're ALLOWING these people to come over our border?


----------



## Ernie S.

Fucking ANIMALS!


----------



## WillowTree

bucs90 said:


> Ok, I responded before looking. Just looked.
> 
> That is the most disgusting photo set I've ever seen in my life. They literally skinned their face and scalps off, beheaded them, cut their arms and genitalia off, put their genitals in their hands, and set their torso with all of the above for a public display.
> 
> And we're ALLOWING these people to come over our border?



be a little more respectful, they blurred out the genitalia.. sheesh!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

This is now rotten.com?

Geesh.


----------



## cutter

The same people that did this can freely walk across the border and be your next door neighbor. Ya think we need to tighten border security? Assholes in Washington think security is fine the way it is.


----------



## Tank

Hispanics are a brutal people


----------



## MarcATL

It was so over the top, that it wasn't that offensive. It looked almost unreal.

A simple image of a freshly severed head next to or around the vicinity of the body is more puke-inducing to me.

With that said...very terrible.

That's Sin in the world.


----------



## Mr. H.

In the middle of the slideshow is an advert for "Dine LA".


----------



## BlindBoo

All thanks to prohibition.   Special thanks should go the Henry J Anslinger for his tireless efforts to lie and decieve the American public.

"Marihuana leads to pacifism and communist brainwashing."

"Reefer makes darkies think they're as good as white men."

"There are 100,000 total marijuana smokers in the US, and most are Negroes, Hispanics, Filipinos and entertainers. Their Satanic music, jazz and swing, result from marijuana usage. This marijuana causes white women to seek sexual relations with Negroes, entertainers and any others."

"the primary reason to outlaw marijuana is its effect on the degenerate races."

"Marijuana is the most violence-causing drug in the history of mankind"

"Marijuana is an addictive drug which produces in its users insanity, criminality, and death"

"You smoke a joint and you're likely to kill your brother."

It's not a war on Drugs, it's a war on Americans.


----------



## Claudette

Jesus.

Talk about monsters. 

These cartel members all need to be shot.


----------



## FA_Q2

Amazing to think that this is what is going on here.


----------



## The Infidel

What kind of police dept. does'nt cover that shit up so the public cant just walk by and gaulk at it?

Unless they were sending a message for all to see...


----------



## BluesMistress

OMG ~ I have seen some rough stuff but those photos were really terrible. It scares the crap out of me that these people ARE coming into our country unchecked. 
Unfortunately I think Obama is willing to throw US under the bus for his own political gain. God Help Us until 2012............


----------



## MikeK

BluesMistress said:


> OMG ~ I have seen some rough stuff but those photos were really terrible. It scares the crap out of me that these people ARE coming into our country unchecked.
> Unfortunately I think Obama is willing to throw US under the bus for his own political gain. God Help Us until 2012............


It really pains me to think of something like that happening to anti-marijuana SWAT teams who like kicking doors down.  

What we're seeing in those photographs is drug war karma in its extreme form.  The chickens are coming home to roost.  And those whose sensitivities are such that reality is hard to look at are urged to think about the cause of such mayhem.  

Why is it happening?  And how can it be stopped?


----------



## BluesMistress

MikeK said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ~ I have seen some rough stuff but those photos were really terrible. It scares the crap out of me that these people ARE coming into our country unchecked.
> Unfortunately I think Obama is willing to throw US under the bus for his own political gain. God Help Us until 2012............
> 
> 
> 
> It really pains me to think of something like that happening to anti-marijuana SWAT teams who like kicking doors down.
> 
> What we're seeing in those photographs is drug war karma in its extreme form.  The chickens are coming home to roost.  And those whose sensitivities are such that reality is hard to look at are urged to think about the cause of such mayhem.
> 
> Why is it happening?  And how can it be stopped?
Click to expand...

There is NO Excuse for such EVIL ~

"And those whose sensitivities are such that reality is hard to look at are urged to think about the cause of such mayhem."
Are You out of your fucking mind????


----------



## Jeremy

Sick fucks.


----------



## The Infidel

Jeremy said:


> Sick fucks.



But we are all equal right?


I still think the policia should hide such scenes from the general public over there.... unless, again.... they are sending a message to all onlookers.


----------



## MikeK

BluesMistress said:


> There is NO Excuse for such EVIL


The world is filled with "evil."  If you saw photographs of the effects of the bombs George W. Bush ordered dropped on Baghdad in 2003, and I'm talking about innocent babies burned alive and blown to pieces in their cribs and their body parts stuck to walls, you would really have something to crow about.  That mayhem qualifies more as "evil" than anything we've seen here because there was absolutely no provocation for it -- and it was done in your name.

The issue is not whether there is an excuse for such brutal violence but whether there was a reason for it.  And in the case of those Mexicans the reason is retribution.  What we've seen in the photographs is an act of war.  And compared to what George W. Bush did in Baghdad this Mexican atrocity is comparatively justified.  



> Are You out of your fucking mind????


No.  Nor am I incapable of confronting and understanding reality.  

There is a comprehensible reason why this atrocity took place.  Getting all moist and squeaky and howling about "evil" is wasteful nonsense.  So, again, try giving some thought to what provokes this kind of mayhem and what you think should be done to put an end to it.


----------



## Douger

Tank said:


> Hispanics are a brutal people


You're an idiot.
" Hispanics" were brutalized by the inbred fucks you _*descended*_ from ( I use that word accurately)
You moved down. Not up.


----------



## xsited1

get_involved said:


> Scroll down about 1/3:
> KFI AM 640 More Stimulating Talk Radio
> 
> Hard workers and good family people!
> 
> 
> *The same people that did this can freely walk across the border and be your next door neighbor. You think we need to tighten border security? politicians in Washington think security is fine the way it is.
> *



Wow, that's disturbing.  BTW, here's a thread I started yesterday, but it never got any traction:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155105-the-atf-gun-walker-scandal.html

*The Gunwalker scandal  The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) stands accused of smuggling guns into Mexico, arming the drug runners that murdered Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry.*


----------



## AllieBaba

BlindBoo said:


> All thanks to prohibition.   Special thanks should go the Henry J Anslinger for his tireless efforts to lie and decieve the American public.
> 
> "Marihuana leads to pacifism and communist brainwashing."
> 
> "Reefer makes darkies think they're as good as white men."
> 
> "There are 100,000 total marijuana smokers in the US, and most are Negroes, Hispanics, Filipinos and entertainers. Their Satanic music, jazz and swing, result from marijuana usage. This marijuana causes white women to seek sexual relations with Negroes, entertainers and any others."
> 
> "the primary reason to outlaw marijuana is its effect on the degenerate races."
> 
> "Marijuana is the most violence-causing drug in the history of mankind"
> 
> "Marijuana is an addictive drug which produces in its users insanity, criminality, and death"
> 
> "You smoke a joint and you're likely to kill your brother."
> 
> It's not a war on Drugs, it's a war on Americans.




What complete silliness. It has nothing to do with prohibition. If marijuana (as if that's all there is to the drug trade, ha) were legal tomorrow, they would find another criminal endeavor.


----------



## BluesMistress

MikeK said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO Excuse for such EVIL
> 
> 
> 
> The world is filled with "evil."  If you saw photographs of the effects of the bombs George W. Bush ordered dropped on Baghdad in 2003, and I'm talking about innocent babies burned alive and blown to pieces in their cribs and their body parts stuck to walls, you would really have something to crow about.  That mayhem qualifies more as "evil" than anything we've seen here because there was absolutely no provocation for it -- and it was done in your name.
> 
> The issue is not whether there is an excuse for such brutal violence but whether there was a reason for it.  And in the case of those Mexicans the reason is retribution.  What we've seen in the photographs is an act of war.  And compared to what George W. Bush did in Baghdad this Mexican atrocity is comparatively justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are You out of your fucking mind????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Nor am I incapable of confronting and understanding reality.
> 
> There is a comprehensible reason why this atrocity took place.  Getting all moist and squeaky and howling about "evil" is wasteful nonsense.  So, again, try giving some thought to what provokes this kind of mayhem and what you think should be done to put an end to it.
Click to expand...


You sick fuck there is no comprehensible reason for this. 
I choose not to engage with a sick twisted fuck such as yourself.


----------



## MikeK

AllieBaba said:


> What complete silliness. It has nothing to do with prohibition. If marijuana (as if that's all there is to the drug trade, ha) were legal tomorrow, they would find another criminal endeavor.


Such as?


----------



## The Infidel

Douger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics are a brutal people
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> " Hispanics" were brutalized by the inbred fucks you _*descended*_ from ( I use that word accurately)
> You moved down. Not up.
Click to expand...


Hey stupid... do you know how many of my inbred relatives helped hispanics (mexicans) liberate themselves from a brutal mexican dictator in the 1800's 

Broad brush man..... Im no fan of Tank the racist, but come on.


----------



## The Infidel

MikeK said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What complete silliness. It has nothing to do with prohibition. If marijuana (as if that's all there is to the drug trade, ha) were legal tomorrow, they would find another criminal endeavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
Click to expand...


The trafficing of humans, weapons, and dare I say terrorists and their paraphinalia


----------



## MikeK

Tank said:


> Hispanics are a brutal people


To what do you attribute that impression?    

I'd say Hispanics are passionate and romantic people whom history has shown to be far less brutal than some other ethnicities.


----------



## MikeK

The Infidel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What complete silliness. It has nothing to do with prohibition. If marijuana (as if that's all there is to the drug trade, ha) were legal tomorrow, they would find another criminal endeavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trafficing of humans, weapons, and dare I say terrorists and their paraphinalia
Click to expand...

Do you believe there is as great and consistent a demand for trafficked humans, weapons and terrorist paraphernalia as there is for marijuana?  You may rest assured that existing demand for any and all of those products is amply supplied, leaving little room for competition.  

If marijuana were made legal it would create tens of thousands of legitimate taxpaying jobs in the fields of production and distribution, which would absorb many of those presently engaged in the illegal trade.  And the potential tax revenue from marijuana sales would be sufficient to pay off the national debt over time.


----------



## Tank

MikeK said:


> I'd say Hispanics are passionate and romantic people whom history has shown to be far less brutal than some other ethnicities.


Ahhhh, the passion and romance:

In Mexican villages, rape can be called a courting ritual : LA IMC


----------



## MikeK

Tank said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Hispanics are passionate and romantic people whom history has shown to be far less brutal than some other ethnicities.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the passion and romance:
> 
> In Mexican villages, rape can be called a courting ritual : LA IMC
Click to expand...

Do you think that even vaguely compares to this:  
Rape as genocide in Darfur - latimes.com


----------



## Triton

This is what happens with prohibition.

It is also the reason why legalization will be so difficult, these ruthless people will fight it and kill legislators if a legit threat is made in congress towards ending prohibition.

Exercise your 2nd amendment right while it still exists.


----------



## Liability

Not that being skinned like that isn't horrible even if it's done after the death of the victim, but how can we know that the victims weren't skinned AFTER they were murdered?

The depraved scum responsible for that type of atrocity do not have ANY claim to being here (except possibly in shackles and behind bars).

I've seen some sickening images in my life, but that was certainly in the top 10% in the category of "damn, I wish I had thought better about clicking those links."


----------



## Truthseeker420

There is only one way to stop illegal immigration. Hold employers responsible for hiring them and Republicans will not let that happen.


----------



## Liability

Truthseeker420 said:


> There is only one way to stop illegal immigration. Hold employers responsible for hiring them and Republicans will not let that happen.



Hey, Liespeaker, you know not whereof you speak.  Or, more likely, you do know and simply choose to lie.

I know many Conservatives and Republicans who are ALL FOR holding employers responsible for hiring undocumented or improperly documented illegal aliens.

But you are also wrong (or just lying some more) when you make the stupid and dishonest claim that the "only" way to stop illegal immigration is to penalize employers.

Prosecuting the fuck out of those who enter here illegally and then deporting their asses after imprisoning them for a while would probably work, too.  Also terminating chain immigration would help a boat load.

There's lots we COULD do but the REAL problem is that you liberal puke Democratics see advantage in having our population inundated with illegals.

Your ironic username should be used for more than a punch line, asswipe.  Try being honest someday.


----------



## Wicked Jester

get_involved said:


> Scroll down about 1/3:
> KFI AM 640 More Stimulating Talk Radio
> 
> Hard workers and good family people!
> 
> 
> *The same people that did this can freely walk across the border and be your next door neighbor. You think we need to tighten border security? politicians in Washington think security is fine the way it is.
> *


Very similar to what I saw in both Afghanistan and Iraq.

Evil, capable of such walks amongst us people. Never forget that whenever some idiot tries to downplay the threats we face.


----------



## BluesMistress

Liability said:


> Not that being skinned like that isn't horrible even if it's done after the death of the victim, but how can we know that the victims weren't skinned AFTER they were murdered?
> 
> The depraved scum responsible for that type of atrocity do not have ANY claim to being here (except possibly in shackles and behind bars).
> 
> I've seen some sickening images in my life, but that was certainly in the top 10% in the category of "damn, I wish I had thought better about clicking those links."



I worked for Fotomat years ago. I saw all kinds of crime scene photos & autopsy stuff. Some Really bad stuff. I've worked in medicine 20+ years. So when I saw this in Feb I thought How bad can it be?? Those photos were/are the worst thing I have ever seen & hope to Ever see again. I've said to myself several times I wish I hadn't looked at that. They still haunt me..........
Whoever did this is pure evil. There is absolutely no reason on earth to do such unimaginable things to anything much less human beings. They are animals.
The very thought that someone capable of such horror can cross our border is more than a little frightening. We need our Borders Sealed Now!!!


----------

